
Nike acquires demand prediction startup Celect - 8innovate
https://news.nike.com/news/nike-celect-acquisition
======
8innovate
Interested in hearing if anyone out there has any insights on the acquisition.
Why would Nike acquire a data science company that has previously raised
$30+M?

